# Forschner knives



## nostalgia (Jan 30, 2005)

I needed a bigger bread knife than the 8" Henckels Pro S knife I have. Based on recommendations I found in the archives, I purchased a Forschner 12" bread knife with the rosewood handle. I ordered from CutleryAndMore. While I was at it, I purchased a 12" Forschner slicing knife, a spatula and a melon baller. Since I bought over $100 in Forschner goodies, I got a free Swiss army knife 

I must say, the Forschner is even better than I expected. It effortlessly sliced through a very soft sandwich loaf I baked, leaving a cleanly cut surface. The Henckels left a ragged, torn slice. The finish is beautiful, and the handles are really pretty, and nice on the hands.

So thanks, ChefTalk for pointing me in the right direction once again.

-Joe


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well glad you a satisfied customer. A bunch of folks including myself has been touting the virtues of them Forschners for years. Now whut is up with them Rosewood handles? You some kind of show dawg perhaps? Want to show off that purty wood to the competition etc? All mine got the firebox handles. 


bigwheel


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm a woodworker and woodturner, so I just appreciate the beauty in a wood handle  If I could get away with just buying the blades and making the handles myself, I would (wood?) do it in a heartbeat.

Nobody sees them but me, and I'm the guy whose opinion counts 

-Joe


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Keep the rosewood treated with Beeswax polish or food grade butcherblock oil. They'll be pretty for a long time. Some of mine, bought in Switzerland, where they are called "Victorinox" are over 20 yrs old.


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks, foodpump. It's funny: I didn't realize Victorinox makes both the Forschner knives and the Swiss Army knives. It was really nice to get the Swiss Army knife as part of the deal. I expected one of those cheap little ones, but they included a full-size one. With pliers and everything 

-Joe


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ahh, but the REAL Swiss Army knives, the ones that get issued to Swiss soldiers aren't shabby either: One main blade, one awl, one screwdriver, one can opener, and with a cross hatched aluminum housing, and a little Swiss white cross in a red background. As a note of interest, the Swiss Army only gets 50% of the knives from Victorinox, the other 50% come from Wenger, another Swiss cutlery Co., Exactly the same knife, the design is the Swiss Army's..

I like to keep my blades sharp with a steel, when it's time for sharpening, I like to use a 1000/4000 water stone, same one I use for plane irons...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Like FP, that's all I've really ever owned. Very fortunate to have family in Zurich and have purchased many over 30 yrs.
I do notice with the new ones there is very little deburring to be done. 2-3 swipes on the steel is all thats necessary. If you fell it dulling, I've found it best to go to the stone. One of my guys loves to be flashy with his steel and he'll bow a Forschner in no time.
pan


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

do the new forschners not have the victorinox name on em and cross? never noticed on the new ones-mine are a few years old....


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Seems like all mine say Victornox and dont see the name Forschner. Not sure about the cross thing but I dont think its on there. I double check on that. 

bigwheel


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 30, 2005)

It does say 'Forschner' on the blade, and has the Victorinox logo with the eagle (?) on it. That's what turned the light bulb on in my head when I looked at the Swiss Army knife 

-Joe


----------

